

Free HTML5 & CSS3 Kindle Books - dangrossman

I haven't read these yet so I can't vouch for their quality, but thought I'd pass on the links while they're priced at $0:<p>Robin Nixon's HTML5 Crash Course: Learn HTML5 in 20 Easy Lessons<p>http://www.amazon.com/Robin-Nixons-HTML5-Course-ebook/dp/B005FCIVLS<p>Robin Nixon's CSS &#38; CSS3 Crash Course<p>http://www.amazon.com/Robin-Nixons-Crash-Course-ebook/dp/B006PIW4IM<p>Can be read on PC/Mac with the free Kindle software of course.
======
philbarr
Also free in the UK:

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Robin-Nixons-HTML5-Course-
ebook/dp/B...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Robin-Nixons-HTML5-Course-
ebook/dp/B005FCIVLS)

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Robin-Nixons-Crash-Course-
ebook/dp/B...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Robin-Nixons-Crash-Course-
ebook/dp/B006PIW4IM)

